# FE Environmental----Sample Questions and Solutions Book



## WaterPE (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to take the FE in Environmental Engineering in April. Is theer anyone selling used books/studymaterial for this exam? I will appreciate your feedback on any recommended book etc.

Thanks


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2011)

regardless of sample practice problems, get a copy of the reference manual that is ised during the test and get familar with it. you can't take your own copy into the room, but being familiar with it will help


----------



## WaterPE (Mar 15, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> regardless of sample practice problems, get a copy of the reference manual that is ised during the test and get familar with it. you can't take your own copy into the room, but being familiar with it will help


Thank you snickered3, I already got one of those.


----------

